# eating several small meals a day



## Lana18 (Nov 22, 2007)

I've heard that eating several small meals a day can help with ibs.Is this true? If so, how much food counts as a small meal? And how many meals exactly is it?


----------



## LA32 (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah i heard this too.I think small meal is like 1/3 to 1/2 portion size you would normally have, and to eat every 2-3 hours instead of waiting for ages between meals. Also not eating after 6pm seems to help a lot of people.Watch you fluid intake though, no drinks with meals only 30mins before or after is ideal.


----------



## tiredofthebloat (Jan 31, 2008)

What is your reasoning for limiting fluid intake with meal?I find that I do much better eating small meals throughout the day even a small snack. I have IBS with constipation and find eating small meals also helps me have more regular BM's (not always).


----------



## LA32 (Dec 6, 2007)

When you drink fluids with meals, you drown your digestive enzymes and only partial digestion takes place. You should also chew your food until it is liquefied before swallowing. Just some tips i have learned through researching this subject and they have helped me a lot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes, this is true. My dietician told me this as well, and I find it helps a lot.What you do is, eat the same amount of calories you normally do (so you don't gain or lose weight), but instead of eating 3 large meals, eat 5-6 mini meals. For me, that looks something like the following:Breakfast: Bowl of high fiber cereal, skim milk, banana, decaf tea, waterMini meal: Low fat yogurt with 1 slice whole grain toast and hummus, waterLunch: Green mixed salad with cottage cheese, waterMini meal: 1 apple with 1 tablespoon natural peanut butter, waterDinner: 3 ounces baked fish, steamed green beans, small amount steamed brown rice, waterMini meal: if I'm still hungry, I may have a small bowl of cereal or another piece of fruit with a small handful of almonds, or a piece of string cheeseI hope this helps!


----------

